# "Check Engine" light coming on and off



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd suggest stopping by a parts place and see if they'll read the codes for free. Some will. With the codes (not just the description), we can give you an idea of what might be wrong.


----------



## hoyt (Oct 19, 2019)

ChevyTony said:


> Last month when I was stopped idling in my 2011 Chevy Cruze, I noticed the "check engine" light had come on. The car drove fine, and the light went off about an hour later. The same thing happened to me yesterday in the exact same circumstances. I have also noticed my Cruze sometimes shakes while I am stopped with my foot on the brake, almost as if the engine is trying to keep the car going forward.
> I am strapped for money at the moment and my warranty has expired, so I have not been able to take my Cruze in to be looked at yet. Can anyone give me an idea as to what might be going on? Thanks.





ChevyTony said:


> Last month when I was stopped idling in my 2011 Chevy Cruze, I noticed the "check engine" light had come on. The car drove fine, and the light went off about an hour later. The same thing happened to me yesterday in the exact same circumstances. I have also noticed my Cruze sometimes shakes while I am stopped with my foot on the brake, almost as if the engine is trying to keep the car going forward.
> I am strapped for money at the moment and my warranty has expired, so I have not been able to take my Cruze in to be looked at yet. Can anyone give me an idea as to what might be going on? Thanks.


Hello were you ever able to get the car checked and see what the code was or the fix for this


----------



## Ricardowelch (Sep 18, 2019)

ChevyTony said:


> Last month when I was stopped idling in my 2011 Chevy Cruze, I noticed the "check engine" light had come on. The car drove fine, and the light went off about an hour later. The same thing happened to me yesterday in the exact same circumstances. I have also noticed my Cruze sometimes shakes while I am stopped with my foot on the brake, almost as if the engine is trying to keep the car going forward. Mike Cross reviews why check engine light on but no codes. if you concern, you can visit AutoGuysLand site for more info.
> I am strapped for money at the moment and my warranty has expired, so I have not been able to take my Cruze in to be looked at yet. Can anyone give me an idea as to what might be going on? Thanks.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Using OBD2 scanner to read the code and then will evaluate the issue.


----------



## Alecmh (Oct 25, 2019)

These cars are ******* trash I wish I would have traded it in before it all went these don't even have 100,000 miles in them...
Anyway yeah all of our cruzes do the same there's about 10 things it could be


----------

